# Toby's Eye Recheck!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby went in for a recheck of his eyes with his ophthalmologist. I'm happy to announce we are officially off cataract surgery recovery as he got an excellent report. A week ago I posted this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/122447-took-about-9-years.html about Toby running to the kitchen counter every morning for his eye drops and thyroid meds and barking at me if I wasn't fast enough. Well, guess what? For the very first time in his life, Toby only needs eye drops when I feel like his eyes are inflammed!  We are very happy today! Good job Toby!! His next recheck is in six months!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Toby!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, that's wonderful news. You must be so happy!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! That's wonderful news, but I bet Toby will still be waiting for his pill pocket in the morning


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great news! Very happy for you and Toby


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Tobynator. Great news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!! yay Toby!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So happy for Toby and you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Toby

I am SO HAPPY for YOU AND YOUR MOM!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news, Toby!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! I was just thinking about Toby this morning and wondering about his recovery. (I missed the other thread ) 

I imagine that change in routine will take some getting used to, BUT what a wonderful change!!! Congratulations to you all


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful report, good boy Toby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great update. Hugs to sweet Toby and his mom.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

DG that is such great news. Way to go Toby


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, what a great update!! I'm sorry I missed this - but adding my great wishes. Way to go Toby!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Toby, so pleased that you got great news


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great news Toby, you and your Mom should Celebrate! (HUGS)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Big, big hoorays and happy dances for you and Toby!

Dang. I just bought stock in pill pockets feeling sure he would make them go up.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::banana::banana::banana::kiss:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Big, big hoorays and happy dances for you and Toby!
> 
> Dang. I just bought stock in pill pockets feeling sure he would make them go up.


Keep your stock because you will make a fortune. You would not believe what he unearthed this morning on a walk and yes, we are on poopy and tummy watch now. :doh::doh::doh: My little visually impaired guy unearthed, in a pile of dead leaves in the dark, a tamale! It gives new meaning to the term street food. :doh::doh: Yes, we've already had a shiny gray mucousy poop that freaked me out and yes, we've already been to the vet and he is now getting reacquainted with Flagyl. I suspected he had an ear infection so I had her look at his ears as well and he was diagnosed with a mild bacterial infection in the ears. So now we are practicing our new favorite activity that involves me chasing Toby to clean and dose his ears, much like a calf roping event at a rodeo. Guess what? Ear cleaner is also a very good floor tile cleaner.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness.
I laughed so hard I almost peed myself.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's wonderful news!! Definitely worth celebrating!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What wonderful news! YAY for Toby!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post today. What GREAT news!! Glad he no longer needs eye drops. Then I get to page 3 and read about his tamale episode:doh:. Now I am laughing so hard that you have to chase him for ear drops!! Toby, you always are such a source of excitement!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonderful, wonderful news! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is sort of in heaven. He's getting 4 feedings for the next few days of canned food, his favorite yuck::yuck. I'm sure when we transition back to normal kibble and normal feeding routines I'm going to hear his protests. 

He slept in this morning- very unusual. So the first thing I did was check his gums. Pink! I took him outside but didn't get a poop so we got our walking gear on and I made sure to prepare several baggies for scooping and I took a water bottle to hose down, just in case it was bad. I was getting worried because nothing was happening until a few houses from our back driveway and he squatted. I'm happy to report it was totally scoopable, no water hosedown needed, only one baggie needed, normal color, but still shiny from mucous. I realize we have a few more days of watchful waiting to make sure we aren't dealing with pancreatitis or a major colitis episode, but right now he seems OK. Me, I'm not so okay. I'm ready to go down and discuss the trash conditions with the contractor of the house being renovated where Toby found his treasured tamale. Our area of town is in a major renovation boom and I need to be aware that workers aren't always so careful about using those big trash bins on site, but instead litter on our streets and sidewalks. If I continue to see items strewn about I'll probably contact 311 and report it. We have 4 of those big trash container bins on three blocks on my street alone and it looks like another one is about to be renovated as well. It's going to be a long haul keeping Toby safe from himself during the next few months.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He keeps you on your toes!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> He keeps you on your toes!!


I have the same thoughts. Never a dull moment with sweet Tobynator.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I have the same thoughts. Never a dull moment with sweet Tobynator.


Yes, never a dull moment- there are moments of sheer bliss, ala getting cleared from surgical recovery, followed by moment's of absolute panic, ala the Big Tamale Escapade... BMF, a bit of advice-- the name Toby seems to inspire dogs with that moniker to be a little over the top and mischievous- steer clear of that name for your new boy!  I think Barb will agree with me. :yes:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure - go with Tucker for the pup's name.:uhoh: or...... Copper.:doh::doh::smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

When I read Toby found a tamale, my first thought was that it was some sort of Texas wildlife I never heard of :curtain: ...sorry you're on poop watch.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just great. having such poor vision myself, I can really understand how happy he must beto be able to see clearly now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Sure - go with Tucker for the pup's name.:uhoh: or...... Copper.:doh::doh::smooch:


Yeah, I think the old gang (HRH Toby, Barkley, Tucker and Copper) and channeling Toby for membership in a few years. At least Barkley did things that didn't make him ill- I can handle opening doors, opening car windows and other mischievous non-food related capers. 

Steve, my first thought yesterday was it was a really ripe dead squirrel. It's that time of year here when the squirrels play chicken with cars-- we avoided a dead bird yesterday and this morning we avoided a dead squirrel. I just never thought a tamale would be hiding in leaves and a visually impaired dog walking on lead by my side could grab and go like that! :doh:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ithink TAMALE,should be pups name!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Ithink TAMALE,should be pups name!!!!!!!!!!!!


We just gave him a bath and he looks like a tamale--such a skinny boy! Toby Tamale it is! 

Well, we are now at soft serve status, but it's the right color. I"m trusting the antibiotics are doing their magic. He feels pretty good this afternoon and even spent a few minutes killing his stuffie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad he's feeling good!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up on all of Toby's exciting days.... Yea!!! I'm so glad to hear about his eyes! Oh my, about the tamale...he's got a good nose. Hope the meds clear it up fast. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers. I know how you worry...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yes, never a dull moment- there are moments of sheer bliss, ala getting cleared from surgical recovery, followed by moment's of absolute panic, ala the Big Tamale Escapade... BMF, a bit of advice-- the name Toby seems to inspire dogs with that moniker to be a little over the top and mischievous- steer clear of that name for your new boy!  I think Barb will agree with me. :yes:


I love name Toby but it's taken, we have a lab in a family with that name.


coppers-mom said:


> Sure - go with Tucker for the pup's name.:uhoh: or...... Copper.:doh::doh::smooch:


We have Tucker a lab next door and not red enough for Copper.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I love name Toby but it's taken, we have a lab in a family with that name.
> 
> We have Tucker a lab next door and not red enough for Copper.


I can't wait to learn of your new baby's name! Is it this weekend?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> ...I took a water bottle to hose down, just in case it was bad.


I'm glad to hear Toby's improving, but - I'm also glad you included this tip - it's genius!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just read about Toby's escapades,it did make me laugh. 

As a fellow "Toby" mom, I know the name comes with a legacy of health problems. But, hey, we love them, don't we? lol

I am glad that your Toby is feeling better!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh my goodness.
> I laughed so hard I almost peed myself.


This puts you in company with at least one other.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up after a week of travel. It's a real treat to read that Toby has recovered from the eye surgery and that your life is back to "normal" with the Tobynator.

The tamale episode and resulting poop watch and reports remind me that true dog lovers understand the importance of this exercise. This has to be the only community to regard such conversations as good manners.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is recovered from his Great Tamale Escapade. I didn't post it at the time, but hubby and I had out of town plans last weekend and I was in a state of panic about leaving my boy in lodging given his digestive issues. Our vet was full and so we went with a place that one best boarding in Dallas in D Magazine that happened to be right outside the airport. It is a lovely totally indoor facility with a pool and a place to chase balls. Toby was in heaven. They comped us a free night and a free bath and gave us a report card. I'm happy to report Toby got all As, even in the poop category-- they said he was firm, no issues and he proved that assessment correct again this morning. They gave him excellent marks for appetite and for social interaction, even commented he liked to give hearty greetings (meaning he barks a lot)! Sounds like Toby had a great stay and the facility did a great job in continuing his medications and recovery going.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Tobynator has recovered and enjoyed his holiday at the spa.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is recovered from his Great Tamale Escapade. I didn't post it at the time, but hubby and I had out of town plans last weekend and I was in a state of panic about leaving my boy in lodging given his digestive issues. Our vet was full and so we went with a place that one best boarding in Dallas in D Magazine that happened to be right outside the airport. It is a lovely totally indoor facility with a pool and a place to chase balls. Toby was in heaven. They comped us a free night and a free bath and gave us a report card. I'm happy to report Toby got all As, even in the poop category-- they said he was firm, no issues and he proved that assessment correct again this morning. They gave him excellent marks for appetite and for social interaction, even commented he liked to give hearty greetings (meaning he barks a lot)! Sounds like Toby had a great stay and the facility did a great job in continuing his medications and recovery going.


So glad that Toby enjoyed the boarding place and that they took good care of him. Sounds like a place we used to board our dogs in Illinois-it was called American Pet Motel, but is now called Best Friends.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Toby was fine while you and John were out of town....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad that Toby survived his boarding trip just fine and was so well taken care of.

Happy Thanksgiving to the Tobynator and you and your family!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hubbub said:


> I'm glad to hear Toby's improving, but - I'm also glad you included this tip - it's genius!!


Well, in all honesty, it doesn't get it all, but it's an exercise in good neighbor relations- at least I'm trying to get it all up! With Toby, you never know when he's going to blow, so best be prepared!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Glad that Toby survived his boarding trip just fine and was so well taken care of.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the Tobynator and you and your family!


You too! I hope your Thanksgiving is fantastic!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad our Tobynator has suffered no lasting ill effects from the tamale!

I hope you and yours have a very happy Thanksgiving and that Toby doesn't eat too much turkey.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad our Tobynator has suffered no lasting ill effects from the tamale!
> 
> I hope you and yours have a very happy Thanksgiving and that Toby doesn't eat too much turkey.


Thanks Lucy!! You as well- I hope your crew has a great Thanksgiving weekend! Toby would like turkey and all the trimmings, but given the state of his tummy sensitivity, it's not happening! :no: He'll be getting a topper on his dinny and he will be thankful for that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Whew!! Close Call!!*

I took Toby for an pre-dawn Thanksgiving morning walk. He is becoming a very good walker with me, transitioning from walking on my left, to walking on my right, so I can control him a little better. I've been trying to get him back in the habit of walking on loose lead by my side, without sniffing every blade of grass or every tree or utility pole. He was doing really well this morning and I was in a state of zen with all the wonderful smells coming out of kitchens so early! I decided to let him go visit his favorite light pole on our walking route and while he was sniffing, I looked down.....less than two inches from his paw was a newly deceased squirrel. :uhoh::uhoh: Knowing it looked just like one of his favorite stuffies I quickly pulled him off the pole without him even noticing the *treasure* literally at his feet!  So on this Thanksgiving morning, I am very thankful we dodged another road kill episode! 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love your state of zen description of your morning walk. I think Copper had a paw with the squirrel gift  Have a great day!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Love your state of zen description of your morning walk. I think Copper had a paw with the squirrel gift  Have a great day!


Too funny, I thought the old gang of Tucker, Copper and Barkley have been working hard these past two weeks to bring some "excitement" into my early morning walks with the Tobynator! This one sounds EXACTLY like Copper's handiwork. So, to our mischief makers I send this note: 



> _To Copper, Tucker and Barkley-- You've had some fun with us the past two Thursdays...ha ha.. Yes, you've made my heart pump like crazy with the Great Tamale Escapade and the fresh Tree Kitty road kill, and yes, I definitely know you guys are behind this, but it's time to give a gal and her visually impaired but super sniffer mischief maker a break. It's time for tossing balls again guys! Toby needs a new supply. Plus, there is a great dog at the Bridge named Buddy- think you could take a lesson or two from him and send us ladybugs instead?
> 
> Love you guys always! Know you are always in my heart, Kiss Kiss and Lots of Ear Rubs,
> 
> Toby's Mom_.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You have Happy Thanksgiving with Toby and your husband. I am glad all is good and you have a good eye.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad that Toby is going for great walks! What is the temperature like for you on your walks?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucky Penny said:


> Glad that Toby is going for great walks! What is the temperature like for you on your walks?


Good question-- it varies from day to day! It was around 58 on Friday morning, 35 this morning and will be in the mid 40s tomorrow morning! You just never know here what is happening weather wise. I have a full arsenal of jackets and coats, gloves, hats, hoodies, shorts, sweats, tshirts, sweatshirts! Crazy!  But...on the other hand, it beats walking in 80 degree early mornings with high humidity and west nile virus carrying mosquitoes out looking for a bite to eat!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Yay for Toby!! I'm so happy to see Toby is doing great and keeping you on hunting patrol! I wasn't quick enough with Casey one Thanksgiving and off we went to the ER to make sure her tummy was ok. She was fine but I was a wreck . I was quicker after that.


----------

